# NEW: Search the Netflix Instant Watch catalog using TiVo Search on your TiVo HD DVR.



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Via Margret Schmidt (aka @TiVoDesign on Twitter)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/5896823439


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I take it this means you'll be able to search and *add* movies/shows to your netflix instant watch queue from your Tivo HD? It specifically says search, but conveniently doesn't mention the ability to add. If you can add then I give it a big :up:. If it is only search I give it a big .


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

brettatk said:


> I take it this means you'll be able to search and *add* movies/shows to your netflix instant watch queue from your Tivo HD? It specifically says search, but conveniently doesn't mention the ability to add. If you can add then I give it a big :up:. If it is only search I give it a big .


Good Question  When I get home in about 30 minutes, I'll test. I would hope if it isn't able to modify the queue yet, that you would at least be able to start instantly watching. Otherwise, what's the point?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Is this something that you'd have to connect to the Tivo Service to get, or will it automagically appear? Regardless, I'm forcing a couple of connections for good measure!


----------



## motorcycle_rider (Apr 30, 2009)

Well I was able to use the search and start a netflix stream using this method. This will be a nice feature as alot of times my daughter has friends over and they always ask is something is available on netflix.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Just tested this. Very nice!


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Ok, it showed up finally. I had done two connects (waited till it said it was done loading) and wasn't getting results. Now it is working...however I can't seem to find The IT Crowd (a britcom by the people who did The Office). I've been watching these exclusively through my Netflix Queue, so I know Netflix has them available. Anybody else have examples of stuff Netflix has available that isn't turning up in TiVo Search?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Just tried it. It seems to work very well.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Only thing from my instant queue that was found in a search was Dexter. I tried at least ten other movies and found none listed.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Great news. I'm not a Netflix subscriber, but having this capability will make it easier to judge whether it would be worthwhile.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Test said:


> Only thing from my instant queue that was found in a search was Dexter. I tried at least ten other movies and found none listed.


I'm thinking the dataset from Netflix is incomplete. My wild guess is that if the program is in Amazon(and maybe Blockbuster, Jaman, CinemaNow) or on traditional tv at the moment then it will also show up as available on Netflix. Has anyone found a search result that is ONLY available on Netflix?

If I'm right, hopefully they can fill in the missing data quickly. Even missing stuff, it's nice to be able watch something immediately, and finally a strong reason for me to use TiVo Search over the other ways of finding content on TiVo.


----------



## leedalton67 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have connected to the TIVO service three times and still can't get this to show up. Any other suggestions?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

:up::up:

I just signed up for NetFlix last night and I'm still reeling from how cool that is .. this is just icing. If I decide to give up cable, I now know I can be quite satisfied with OTA + NetFlix + YouTube + Amazon.....


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

leedalton67 said:


> I have connected to the TIVO service three times and still can't get this to show up. Any other suggestions?


I had falsely thought that it was an option in the Netflix Video On Demand application. It is only an additional source for Tivo Search to use. A movie I started to stream was *not* added to my Instant Queue. I have not attempted to re-stream the same movie to see if the "resume" option is available or not. I would be pleasantly surprised if that option was there, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Ha! I'm pleasantly surprised! "Resume Playing" is available! :up:


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

leedalton67 said:


> I have connected to the TIVO service three times and still can't get this to show up. Any other suggestions?


It's not a new application. It uses TiVo Search under Find Programs.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> It's not a new application. It uses TiVo Search under Find Programs.


It must have always been there in 11.0d, just waiting for NetFlix to do it's part.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

A very useful feature would be the ability to not only add to your Netflix instant queue from the new search, but to add to now playing list. 

This would be a great differentiator for TiVo to be able to integrate Netflix shows in the Now Playing list with Amazon, Blockbuster, Jaman and normally recorded shows. I would hope that this is something they are looking into. While it is nice having a single Netflix folder at the bottom of our Now Playing list, it would be more useful to have individual shows mixed in with all of the other content to unify the experience and have them sorted by date added to Netflix. Similarly, it would be great if we could add a youtube video to our now playing list, or at least a youtube folder which contained favorites.


----------



## heberman (Nov 20, 2009)

dlfl said:


> :up::up:
> 
> I just signed up for NetFlix last night and I'm still reeling from how cool that is .. this is just icing. If I decide to give up cable, I now know I can be quite satisfied with OTA + NetFlix + YouTube + Amazon.....


I'm in the process of making the switch now. I'm cancelling Directv and will be relying completely upon OTA + Netflix + Amazon + Hulu streaming via Playon. Total ongoing monthly cost after buying equipment: About $30/month for 2 Tivos and Netflix fees.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

It looks like television series on Netflix aren't showing up (such as Doctor Who). 

Scott


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 13, 2009)

HerronScott said:


> It looks like television series on Netflix aren't showing up (such as Doctor Who).
> 
> Scott


+1 Deadwood


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

Doctor who shows up for me, twice. Once for the new series and once for the old series. Both have netflix logo.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Odd, I have both listed (old and new series) but neither shows as being available from Netflix. The old series does show that it's available from Amazon. I also checked Heroes and it also doesn't show as being available from Netflix either. This was the same on either of my S3 units.

I do show Netflix for a couple of movies that I searched for - Braveheart and The Water Horse. 

Scott


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

Is there a way to browse the available (for streaming) movies/shows using this? As far as I can tell, you need to have an idea of what movie you're looking for - which doesn't seem particularly useful to me.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

westside_guy said:


> Is there a way to browse the available (for streaming) movies/shows using this? As far as I can tell, you need to have an idea of what movie you're looking for - which doesn't seem particularly useful to me.


Well, the name is Tivo Search, not Tivo Browse. Browsing Netflix would be a nice feature to have. Being able to satisfy my need for instant gratification with a find in Netflix opposed to a download through the other services still makes this appealing to me.


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

orangeboy said:


> Well, the name is Tivo Search, not Tivo Browse.


Point taken. 

"Browse Tivo" would be awesome though - especially if it could be driven by genre etc. (e.g. kids movies, westerns).


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I just heard about this in another thread, tried it and posted my impressions here (if anyone's interested ).


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Nicely done TiVo!

Tried it out tonight and it works well. I am also in favor of a way to browse Netflix. That would be really awesome when you don't quite know what you want to watch.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

There's no real way to browse Netflix, but you can limit the results to Netflix by filtering on "downloads only" and "free".


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

morac said:


> There's no real way to browse Netflix, but you can limit the results to Netflix by filtering on "downloads only" and "free".


You know, I'd never even noticed those filtering options .

It's not a Netflix Watch Instantly browser, but "downloads only", "free", "sorted alphabetically" is pretty damn close. Except for a tiny handful of freebie downloads from Amazon or one of the others, everything matched by "free downloads" will be a Netflix streaming title. You can even specify HD-only and further filter by category/genre (Movies - Action Adventure). If only they had wildcards and would let you put one in the leading space, it'd be perfect. As it is, you should be able to flip through all of the available WI titles one letter at a time.

Thanks, morac .


----------



## slowmo (Aug 5, 2006)

mikeyts said:


> You know, I'd never even noticed those filtering options .
> 
> It's not a Netflix Watch Instantly browser, but "downloads only", "free", "sorted alphabetically" is pretty damn close. Except for a tiny handful of freebie downloads from Amazon or one of the others, everything matched by "free downloads" will be a Netflix streaming title. You can even specify HD-only and further filter by category/genre (Movies - Action Adventure). If only they had wildcards and would let you put one in the leading space, it'd be perfect. As it is, you should be able to flip through all of the available WI titles one letter at a time.
> 
> Thanks, morac .


I filtered to yield movies that were HD-only free downloads but many of the movies were not streaming in HD. Apparently, the filter includes those movies that are available in Amazon HD as well? Thus, the only way (other than starting the movie from Tivo Search) to determine if a given Netflix movie is available in HD is to go to Netflix' website and scan the HD genre under the Watch Instantly tab?

My TivoHD is connected by ethernet to 5mb cable service and I have been able to stream HD from Netflix without issue. I just was hoping for a more usable search / browse method.


----------

